# Toshiba 2410 303S

## _jd

ciao a tutti e grazie dell'ospitalità

Sono attualmente felice utente slackware ( a parte aggiornamento macchinoso dei pacchetti tgz) sul desktop, vorrei eliminare win Xp dal portatile e mettere gentoo 1.4, possiedo un toshiba 2410 303S, qualcuno ha avuto esperienze al riguardo??

grazie

----------

## paolo

Io ho un 2410-303 dal quale ho tolto xp per far spazio a Gentoo, proprio come hai intenzione di fare tu.

Funziona tutto alla perfezione. Ho penato un pochino per l'infrarosso (il chipset va inizializzato con smcinit (è un link) e per il modem (devi usare una versione vecchia dei "driver" SmartLink, la 2.7.9 che trovi qui); non ho testato il firewire visto che non ho periferiche con cui smanettare e non ho provato il lettore di sd card visto che non ne ho.

Forse mi dimentico altre cose.

Comunque sono sempre qui  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## gijii

allora vorrei farti una domanda

Io sul tuo stesso portatile ho una mdk 9.1 che va.

gentoo non sono riuscito a metterla, né partendo da stage 1 né da stage 3

ricevo segmentation fault oppure non mi trova i pacchetti.

ammetto di non essermici ammazzato, ma ho provato diverse volte...

----------

## shev

 *gijii wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo non sono riuscito a metterla, né partendo da stage 1 né da stage 3
> 
> ricevo segmentation fault oppure non mi trova i pacchetti.
> ...

 

Che CD hai usato? Quelli di linux&c per caso? Il segfault te lo da random?

----------

## paolo

A me andava in segfault usando l'opzione cdcache ma con un po' di pazienza ce l'ho fatta.

Però ti consiglio di usare la mdk che hai installata per installarci sopra Gentoo. Nei doc ufficiali trovi come fare.

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Che tristezza... ma avete segnalato su bugs.gentoo.org?

----------

## gijii

mi spiace di generare tristezza negli altri....

cmq non ho segnalato bugs semplicemente perché non sono sicuro che sia dovuto all'hw. Purtroppo di gentoo sono ancrora a zero, magari è colpa mia che sbaglio qualcosa.

Poi me la sono anche presa comoda....

proveró a usare mdk come ponte

----------

## paolo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Che tristezza... ma avete segnalato su bugs.gentoo.org?

 

Cazzarola, non c'avevo pensato...

Farò un tentativo con l'ultimo live e se non andrà posterò.

Paolo

----------

## d1n9m0

Ciao

Visto che l'oggeto parla di toshiba laptop volevo chiedere un favore a paolo!

Paolo se usi la scheda video GeForce4 GO 420, mi potresti passare il tuo xfree86 perché non riesco a configurare la mia scheda video, tutte le volte che faccio partire un gioco che usa librerie openGL, lo schermo da bianco mi diventa nero!

io ho un toshiba 2410/603

con scheda video GeForce4 GO 420

grazie

----------

## paolo

Passarti il mio XFree? Tutto tutto?  :Smile: 

Magari solo il file di conf, ok?  :Razz: 

```

-> grep -v \# XF86Config

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"

  Option "NoPM"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "touchpad"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option "Protocol"    "Imps/2"

        Option "Device"      "/dev/gpmdata"

        Option            "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option "buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "lcd15-toshiba"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 60

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce4-32Go"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID   "AGP:01:00:0"

    Option "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling =  native"

    Option  "IgnoreEDID" "1"

    Option               "CursorShadow" "1"

    Option               "CursorShadowAlpha" "63"

    Option               "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

    Option               "CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

    Option  "NvAgp" "2"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "GeForce4-32Go"

    Monitor     "lcd15-toshiba"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "starcraft"

    Device      "GeForce4-32Go"

    Monitor     "lcd15-toshiba"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier "starcraft"

        Screen "starcraft"

        InputDevice "touchpad" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Magari è brutto e con imperfezioni ma sembra funzionare  :Smile: 

Appena avrò tempo imposterò il secondo monitor/uscita tv.

Il layout "starcraft" è per giocare a questo gioco (MITICO) a 640x480. Quindi magari non te ne fai niente  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## d1n9m0

Ovviamento solo XF86config!  :Razz: 

Ti ringrazio, al massimo se ti serve la configurazione per l'uscita TV, te la posso passare!

----------

## paolo

Copiali qui, per i posteri.

Più che altro mi farebbe comodo la configurazione per il secondo monitor visto che qui a casa mi avanzano inutilizzati.

Paolo

----------

## d1n9m0

Questi sono i settaggi che ho impostato per collegare la TV!

# *********************************************************************

# Screen section fot TV - begin

# *********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier	"Monitor Video"

    Device	"Nvidia GeForce 4 420"

    Monitor	"Generic Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

           Depth 24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Nvidia Geforce 4 420"

    Driver	"nvidia"

    BusID	"AGP:01:00:0"

    # Override DDC

    Option	"NoDDC" "1"

    Option	"IgnoreEDID" "1"

    # Switch AGP

    Option	"NvAGP"	"3"

    # Some Pointer EyeCandy

    Option	"CursorShadow"	"1"

    Option	"CursorShadowAlpha" "63"

    Option	"CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

    Option	"CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

    # Picture Improvement

    Option	"DigitalVibrance" "0"

    # TV Twinview

    Option	"Twinview" "1"

    Option	"SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"

    Option	"SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"

    Option	"TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

    Option	"TVOutFormat"	"COMPOSITE"

    Option	"ConnectedMonitor" "DFP,TV"

    Option	"TVStandard"	"PAL-B"

    Option	"MetaModes"	"1024x768 @1024x768,1024x768 @1024x768; 800x600"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier	"TwinView"

    Screen	"Monitor Video"

    InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"

    InputDevice	"Default Mouse"

EndSection

----------

## _jd

dunque, passando al kernel 2.6.2 i driver per il modem smartlink non si installano più (il link /usr/src/linux punta giustamente a /usr/src/linux-2.6.2)...con il 2.4.23 venivano installati e caricati correttamente...devo passare a versioni più aggiornate del 2.7.9, adatte al kernel 2.6.x? che differenza c'è tra slmdm e slmodem?

grazie

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Quote:*   

> dunque, passando al kernel 2.6.2 i driver per il modem smartlink non si installano più (il link /usr/src/linux punta giustamente a /usr/src/linux-2.6.2)...con il 2.4.23 venivano installati e caricati correttamente...devo passare a versioni più aggiornate del 2.7.9, adatte al kernel 2.6.x? che differenza c'è tra slmdm e slmodem?

 

LE piu aggiornate le ho gia' provate e non funzionano.

Io ho un 1955-s803, lo vendono sul mercato americano, ma e' simile.

come kernel uso

```
2.6.3-rc1-love1
```

come hardware 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Host Bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB2 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB PCI Bridge (rev 82)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go] (rev a3)

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:04.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

```

Come driver uso i 5336-r1 della nvidia, che sono gli unici che hanno funzionato finora senza darmi delle bruttissime scanlines.

Il modem sul 2.6 funziona solo col driver slmodem-2.9 , ma io non lo uso xche ho un modem isdn pcmcia.

I driver di alsa sono quelli del kernel, intel8x0.

Non ho ancora avuto occasione di provare il tvout e la sospensione.

Io uso udev anziche devfs,e funziona tutto.

Per usb uso UsbFS con udev (cerca sul forum c'e' un howto).

Questo per Xfree-4.3.99 (funziona anche xserver-freedesktop)

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Default Layout"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option "OffTime" "20"

EndSection

 

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

#       FontPath "unix/:-1"

EndSection

 

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option "omit xfree86-dga" # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "fbdevhw"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

#       Load  "dri"

#Load "synaptics"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

 

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

        Option  "Xleds"         "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

        Option  "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#       Option  "XkbModel"      "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#       Option  "XkbModel"      "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#       Option  "XkbLayout"     "de"

# or:

#       Option  "XkbLayout"     "de"

#       Option  "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#       Option  "XkbOptions"    "ctrl:swapcaps"

# Or if you just want both to be control, use:

#       Option  "XkbOptions"    "ctrl:nocaps"

#

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xfree86"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

 

# Touchpad - Synaptics driver

 

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Identifier  "touchpad"

    Option      "Device"       "/dev/input/mouse1"

    Option      "Protocol"     "IMPS/2"

    Option      "LeftEdge"     "1900"

    Option      "RightEdge"    "5400"

    Option      "BottomEdge"   "1800"

    Option      "TopEdge"      "3900"

    Option      "FingerLow"    "25"

    Option      "FingerHigh"   "30"

    Option      "MaxTapTime"   "180"

    Option      "MaxTapMove"   "220"

    Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option      "MinSpeed"     "0.02"

    Option      "MaxSpeed"     "0.18"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

 

    Option      "AccelFactor"  "0.0010"

#    Option      "Repeater"     "/dev/ps2mouse"

#    Option      "SHMConfig"    "on"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

EndSection

 

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Generic Monitor, 1280x1024 @ 60 Hz"

HorizSync 50-65

VertRefresh 50-75

#Modeline "1024x768@70" 78.26 1024 1056 1352 1384 768 783 792 807

 

        Option      "DDC" "Off"

        Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

 

Section "Device"

        VendorName "nvidia"

        Identifier  "Videocard0"

        BoardName "GeForce 4"

        Driver "nvidia"

        Option "RenderAccel" "1"

        Option "HWCursor" "1"

        Option "SWCursor" "0"

        Option "CursorShadow" "True"

        Option "NoLogo" "True"

        Option "DigitalVibrance" "0"

        Option "NvAGP" "1"

        Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"

        Option      "CursorShadowAlpha" "64"

        Option      "CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

        Option      "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

#       VideoRam 65536

#       Option "AGPMode" "4"

#       Option     "AGPFastWrite" "True"

#       Option     "EnablePageFlip" "True"

#       Option "NoDDC" "1"

#       Option "GenerateRTList" "0"

#       Option "OperridePolarity" "1"

#       Option      "DigitalVibrance" "2"

#       Option      "UseEdidFreqs" "0"

EndSection

 

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device "Videocard0"

        Monitor "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth 24

                Modes "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

 

Section "DRI"

        Group        0

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

----------

## paolo

Non ho avuto modo di provare con il Kernel 2.6 ma con il 2.4 le versioni superiori alla 2.7 non vanno  :Sad: 

P.

----------

## _jd

allora...col kernel 2.6.x è necessario usare i driver slmodem-2.9.x...ho usato i 2.9.6, patchato il kernel 2.6.2 per gestire il modem con alsa tramite il modulo snd-intel8x0m, lanciato slmodem --country=ITALY --alsa /dev/sound/audio1 e in effetti kppp mi interroga e riconosce bene il modem (con l'artifizio di far puntare /dev/modem a /dev/pts/0)...solo che quando compone il numero dice NO CARRIER...inutile dire che con winXP funzia bene...sarà un problema di kppp o della gestione del modem?

ciao

grazie

----------

## _jd

mmmhhh...non sarà perchè sto dietro ad un centralino e per uscirne devo fare lo 0?...mi pare che la stringa di chiamata allora debba essere ATDT0,numero dell'ISP con la virgola tra lo 0 e il numero???...ho trovato questa stringa su 

http://www.google.it/linux?q=cache:INMiAZoMZUMJ:www.retelinux.it/archivio/ngl_2001-2002.ps+dial+up+da+centralino&hl=it&ie=UTF-8

come deve essere esattamente?...c'è anche questa:

ATDP0,%s# 

ciao

grazie

----------

## paolo

 *_jd wrote:*   

> mmmhhh...non sarà perchè sto dietro ad un centralino e per uscirne devo fare lo 0?...mi pare che la stringa di chiamata allora debba essere ATDT0,numero dell'ISP con la virgola tra lo 0 e il numero???...ho trovato questa stringa su 
> 
> http://www.google.it/linux?q=cache:INMiAZoMZUMJ:www.retelinux.it/archivio/ngl_2001-2002.ps+dial+up+da+centralino&hl=it&ie=UTF-8
> 
> come deve essere esattamente?...c'è anche questa:
> ...

 

Il problema sembra lo stesso che ho io con versioni superiori alla 2.7.9 e cioè che il modem sembra funzionare ma non riesce a comporre il numero.

Nella speranza che sia "colpa" del centralino, per comporre un numero devi fare ATDT0,,numero_di_tel

La "D" è per il DialTone, mentre la "P" sta per Pulse, cioè impulsi.

La doppia virgola è per una pausa doppia (magari la singola non basta).

Cmq la prova, prima di usare il kppp la dovresti fare con il minicom.

In bocca al lupo.

P.

----------

